# Protection Level 1 Training Methods?



## derekscriv2008 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a german shepheard pup named Duke. He is currently 4 months old great with commands and listening to me and or the wife. I would like to teach him level 1 protection (on command).

*Level 1*
THREAT DOG

The level 1 dog is trained to show an aggressive display on command. This dog will lunge, show teeth, and bark aggressively at the end of the leash towards any aggressor who tries to approach once his "protect" command isgiven. Weapons, yelling, or other forms of intimidation will not cause this dog to back down. The level 1 dog's main purpose is as a deterrent (which is usually enough for most situations 


i would like to start this training at 5-6 months of age. if you have any tips or trainning plans i would very much appreciate it. Or have any ideas where i could recieve plans or places that i might look into to become a student along with duke at a trainning school

just trying to put many heads together and see what comes of it. 
anything helps!


----------

